# PT709 slim in for work 10 weeks now...how light a fire under someone to get it back??



## markush (Mar 13, 2013)

Is there anyway to light a fire under someones @#$ and get my gun back?

Bought a PT709 for the wife for X-mas that was supposed to be her CCW piece. Two separate range trips and 4 types of ammo, 200 rounds total, showed that the slide consistently (8 out of 10 times) locks back with *one *live round still in magazine. Always with *one* round left. Two different shooters and positively no contact with slide stop while shooting.

Taurus received it on January 3rd...I've checked their website several times and called twice only to hear "waiting on a replacement slide". This was my first and will be my last ever Taurus but I still need my gun back so I can move on...At this point I don't even care if it's repaired, I'll just part it out...but I want to be done! What can I do?


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Call customer service again to get status. Ask specific questions. The web site status is next to worthless. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That really sucks. I had a generation one PT111 a couple of years ago that I had to send in to get the extractor replaced on, but got it back within three weeks. I really get frustrated over Taurus. They have some good designs out there, but the quality control is so spotty. I find myself reluctantly passing them by while browsing the gun stores.


----------

